# N00b From London :D



## Violenza (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello thar.
My name is Nikky, 23, I live in London (I'm currently also looking for a decent cosmetology course/school, if you happen to know about courses/schools here in London *do *share!).
I have a MAC addiction, _Surprise_, and after hearing much about Specktra I decided to join today.

Currently *really* looking forwards to _Dame Edna_ and next year's _Hello Kitty_ Collections


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Nikky and


----------



## nunu (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey, Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Jot (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome, have fun xx


----------



## melliquor (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Miss Lore (Nov 12, 2008)

hey Nikky

xxxxx


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 12, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## florabundance (Nov 12, 2008)

hey from london aswell =) it's really cold lmao


----------



## Violenza (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_hey from london aswell =) it's really cold lmao_

 
Oh gods yes it is!!! I'm not leaving the house unless it's on fire.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2008)

eee hello kitty! welcome to the forum, nikky!


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 12, 2008)

welcome


----------



## prissssa (Nov 17, 2008)

hello


----------

